# Favorite Movie Quote



## usmc_1_78390 (Sep 8, 2009)

GRAN TURINO: 2008

Clint Eastwood: Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have [email protected]#$%^ with? That's me.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

​
*Cool Hand Luke*

*Boss*: What we have here is a failure to communicate!!

And there are just so many good ones from 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail'


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bill Murray..." back off man, Im a scientist"


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I dont remember it exactly but it is from a John Wayne movie. Rio Bravo i think. Something to do with John riding up on a guy and the guy said. Did you bring any Gold. John Wayne said nope. The guy said well did you bring any silver and John Wayne says Nope Just Lead.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Saw this last night....Great line!! (or lines)


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti." Silence Of The Lambs..

"One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got in my pajamas, I don't know." Animal Crackers


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

thats a good one man but theres a better clint eastwood one. i think it was josey wales and uh ole josey sitting at the bar and that bounty hunter walks in and says "are you josey wales" and clint says "yep" then bounty hunter says "your a wanted man" then clint says "you a bounty hunter?" then bounty hunter says "man's gotta make a living" then clint says "dying aint much of a living, boy"


thats the greatest movie line ever imo.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

AMC ran Kelly's Hero's this afternoon. It's hard to believe that movie is 40 years old this year. Clint's gonna be hard to replace.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant remember what Clint movie it was but it went something like this.../

"Aint we gunna bury em?
Clint: Buzzards gotta eat (and spits on his head) "


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Clint's gonna be hard to replace.


He is my wifes hero man... I got her an autographed picture of him for her birthday one year she is such a Clint fan!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's Friday, you ain't got no job...


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Conan was asked "What is best in life?" His response...
"To defeat your enemy in battle, to see them flee before you and to hear the lamentation of their women." Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

When Ash tosses the possessed head into the grave and the head starts mouthing off about how he will die and never find the book he is seeking.
As the head is speaking, Ash says "Hey what's that on your face?"
The head stops ranting and goes Huh? What? trying to look. 
Suddenly a shovel full of dirt lands on the face. 
:rotfl:


Army of Darkness


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

From Unforgiven:

*Gene Hackman* (Daggett): You just shot an unarmed man! 
*Clint Eastwood* (Munny): He should have armed himself if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Billy Bob Thornton, Tombstone

"It's like playing with my brother's kids!"


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Tankfxr said:


> I dont remember it exactly but it is from a John Wayne movie. Rio Bravo i think. Something to do with John riding up on a guy and the guy said. Did you bring any Gold. John Wayne said nope. The guy said well did you bring any silver and John Wayne says Nope Just Lead.


Chisum!

Lots of good quotes in that movie!

"We may be neighbors but I don't have to be neighborly"
"Well mister chisum is that a threat? Nope fact! Then procceds to knock the chit outa him.

My dad still calls me "big casino"


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

"hey dog, did you see the size of that chicken?"

"How come they ain't killing us? Cuz we're in the spirit world ***hole they can't see us"


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM! 

William Wallace


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Its not a movie but. Lonesome dove is hard to beat when it comes to good movie line!

" I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tollerate it!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

This crowd has gone deadly silent, a Cinderella story outta nowhere. Former greenskeeper and now about to become the masters champion. 


Carl Spackler, Caddieshack


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> This crowd has gone deadly silent, a Cinderella story outta nowhere. Former greenskeeper and now about to become the masters champion.
> 
> Carl Spackler, Caddieshack


Carl. Good stuff there!:rotfl:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Bluto


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

"This buissness is going to get out of hand, it is going to get out of hand and we will be lucky to live through it."

Hunt for the red october

" your gonna need a bigger boat"
"Antishark cage? You go in the cage, cage goes in the water!"
" its only a island if you look at it from the water"
If you do not know what movie that is from you do not need to be on a fishing website!


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

*"The Longest Yard"*

Burt Reynolds " I've had my S**t together for years, just never be able to pick it and run with it"

Just love that line.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Chuck Norris - "I don't cheat death, I beat it fair and square!


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

"A little early to go wiggle'n your bean, aint it Jake?"
Lonesome Dove

Shudd............


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Dumb and Dumber

Yeah I called her up. She gave me a bunch of **** about me not listening to her, or something. I don't know, I wasn't really paying attention. 

I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Lonesome dove has some of the best :

*Woodrow Call*: What do you want legs for anyway? You don't like to do nothing but sit on the porch and drink whiskey! 
*Gus McCrae*: I like to kick a pig every once in a while. How would I do that?

nuther one ,

*Gus McCrae*: It's an accident she is even on this trip. 
*Clara Allen*: I never noticed you having accidents with ugly girls.

nuther one,

*Woodrow Call*: How do I know you won't start missin' your wife after about five miles and decide to quit? 
*Po Campo*: My wife is in hell; where I sent her.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Make him an offer he can't refuse...

Brando in the Godfather.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Gran Torino :

*Father Janovich*: Why didn't you call the police? 
*Walt Kowalski*: Well you know, I prayed for them to come but nobody answered.

*Walt Kowalski*: I confess that I have no desire to confess.

*Mitch Kowalski*: What would I want? 
*Walt Kowalski*: I don't know... Your wife's already gone through all of your mother's jewelry.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

1. "Obviously you're not a golfer....." -- The Dude

2. "And shepherds we shall be for thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended from Thy hand Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti" -- the McManus brothers


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

No Country for old men :

Llewelyn Moss: If I don't come back, tell mother I love her.
Carla Jean Moss: Your mother's dead, Llewelyn.
Llewelyn Moss: Well I'll tell her myself then

Carla Jean Moss: Sheriff, was that a true story about Charlie Walser? 
Ed Tom Bell: Who's Charlie Walser. Oh! Well, I, a true story? I couldn't swear to every detail but it's certainly true that it is a story.

Wendell: You think this boy Moss has got any notion of the sorts of sons of *****es that're huntin' him? 
Ed Tom Bell: I don't know, he ought to. He's seen the same things I've seen, and it's certainly made an impression on me.

*Carla Jean Moss: *Where'd you get the pistol?
*Llewelyn Moss: *At the gettin' place.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

"Pain heals, chicks dig scars, glory last forever!" --- Shane Falco


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

No Country for Old Men:

Wendell: Its a mess, aint it, sheriff?
Ed Tom Bell: *If it aint a mess, it'll do till the mess gets here.*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tombstone Doc Holliday, "I'm your huckleberry"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Tombstone Doc Holliday, "I'm your huckleberry"


That's just my game...:wink:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"It's a cross between Kentucky blue grass and Jamaican sensimilla, you can play 18 holes then get stoned to the bejeezus"

"Come on guys.... it's all about ball bearings nowadays"

"What in the wide wide world of sports are y'all doing?...y'all are jumping around like a bunch of Kansas City *******!"


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Young guns :

*William H. Bonney*: Yoohoo. I'll make you famous!

*Judge Bristol*: ...and there be hanged by the neck till he be dead, dead, dead. Now, do you have anything to say, young man? 
*William H. Bonney*: Yes I do, your Honor. You can go to hell, hell, hell.

*Sheriff Kimbel*: I'd rather drink turpentine and **** on a brushfire. I ain't touchin this one


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

"*now reach in there and grab my wallet."* Which one is yours? "*The one that says BAD MUTHER [email protected]#$R!"*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Airplane*

we have clearance Clarence...
roger Roger...
what's our vector Victor...

You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as possible...This woman has to be gotten to a hospital...
A hospital! What is it?....
It is a big building with patients, but that's not important right now...

Can you fly this plane & land it?
Surely you can't be serious...
I am serious...& don't call me Shirley...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"I sure picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue"

Billy.....have you ever been in a Turkish prison? Billy...have you ever seen a grown man naked?" LOL 

"Does anyne here speak jive? I speak jive(nun)"

That was funny movie.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning. It smells..smells like victory" Apocalyse Now.

and of course how could we forget "life's like a bunch of chocolates; you never know what you're gonna get"


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

007-Do you expect me to talk?

Goldfinger-No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die.
And
I'm your Huckelberry.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

You can't handle the truth!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> I cant remember what Clint movie it was but it went something like this.../
> 
> "Aint we gunna bury em?
> Clint: Buzzards gotta eat (and spits on his head) "


That would be from Outlaw Josey Wales. Here are some more from it:

*Bounty hunter #1*: You're wanted, Wales. 
*Josey Wales*: Reckon I'm right popular. You a bounty hunter? 
*Bounty hunter #1*: A man's got to do something for a living these days. 
*Josey Wales*: Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Norm Peterson*

Not a movie, but funny as heck!:brew:

Woody: "Can I pour you a draft, Mr. Peterson?"
Norm: "A little early, isn't it Woody?"
Woody: "For a beer?"
Norm: "No, for stupid questions."


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gen. George C. Marshall*: I have here a very old letter, written to a Mrs. Bixby in Boston. "Dear Madam: I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant-General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle. I feel how weak and fruitless must be any words of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering to you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save. I pray that our heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom. Yours very sincerely and respectfully, Abraham Lincoln."

*Private Jackson*: Sir... I have an opinion on this matter. 
*Captain Miller*: Well, by all means, share it with the squad. 
*Private Jackson*: Well, from my way of thinking, sir, this entire mission is a serious misallocation of valuable military resources. 
*Captain Miller*: Yeah. Go on. 
*Private Jackson*: Well, it seems to me, sir, that God gave me a special gift, made me a fine instrument of warfare. 
*Captain Miller*: Reiben, pay attention. Now, this is the way to gripe. Continue, Jackson. 
*Private Jackson*: Well, what I mean by that, sir, is... if you was to put me and this here sniper rifle anywhere up to and including one mile of Adolf Hitler with a clear line of sight, sir... pack your bags, fellas, war's over. Amen. 
*Private Reiben*: Oh, that's brilliant, bumpkin. Hey, so, Captain, what about you? I mean, you don't gripe at all? 
*Captain Miller*: I don't gripe to *you*, Reiben. I'm a captain. There's a chain of command. Gripes go up, not down. Always up. You gripe to me, I gripe to my superior officer, so on, so on, and so on. I don't gripe to you. I don't gripe in front of you. You should know that as a Ranger. 
*Private Reiben*: I'm sorry, sir, but uh... let's say you weren't a captain, or maybe I was a major. What would you say then? 
*Captain Miller*: Well, in that case... I'd say, "This is an excellent mission, sir, with an extremely valuable objective, sir, worthy of my best efforts, sir. Moreover... I feel heartfelt sorrow for the mother of Private James Ryan and am willing to lay down my life and the lives of my men - especially you, Reiben - to ease her suffering." 
*Mellish*: [_chuckles_] He's good. 
*Private Caparzo*: I love him. 
[_they make mocking kissy-faces at each other_]

*Private Jackson*: What I mean by that, sir, is if you was to put me and this here sniper rifle anywhere up to and including one mile from Adolf Hitler... with a clean line of sight... Pack your bags, fellas. War's over.

*Private Reiben*: You wanna explain the math of this to me? I mean, where's the sense of riskin' the lives of the eight of us to save one guy? 
*Captain Miller*: Twenty degrees. Anybody wanna answer that? 
*Medic Wade*: Reiben, think about the poor bastard's mother. 
*Private Reiben*: Hey, Doc, I got a mother, all right? I mean, you got a mother. Sarge's got a mother. I mean, ****, I bet even the captain's got a mother. 
[_he turns and looks at Miller, who has a bemused expression on his face_] 
*Private Reiben*: Well, maybe not the captain, but the rest of us got mothers. 
*Upham*: "Theirs not to reason why, theirs but to do and die." 
*Mellish*: La-la, la-la, la-la, la-la, la-la, la-la, la-la, la-la. What the **** is that supposed to mean, Corporal, huh? We're all supposed to die, is that it? 
*Captain Miller*: Upham's talking about our duty as soldiers. 
*Upham*: Yes, sir. 
*Captain Miller*: We all have orders, and we have to follow 'em. That supersedes everything, including your mothers. 
*Upham*: Yes, sir. Thank you sir. 
*Private Reiben*: Even if you think the mission's FUBAR, sir? 
*Captain Miller*: *Especially* if you think the mission's FUBAR.

*Upham*: What's FUBAR? 
*Mellish*: Oh, it's German. 
[_he chuckles derisively_] 
*Mellish*: Yeah. 
*Upham*: Never heard of that.

*Captain Miller*: Caparzo, get that kid back up there! 
*Private Caparzo*: Captain, the decent thing to do would be take her over to the next town. 
*Captain Miller*: We're not here to do the decent thing, we're here to follow ******* orders!

*Private Reiben*: You want to explain the math of this to me? I mean, where's the sense in risking the lives of the eight of us to save one guy? 
*Captain Miller*: Anyone wanna answer that? 
*Medic Wade*: Hey, think about the poor bastard's mother. 
*Private Reiben*: Hey, Wade, I got a mother, you got a mother, the sarge has got a mother. I'm willing to bet that even the Captain's got a mother. Well, maybe not the Captain, but the rest of us have got mothers.

*Sergeant Horvath*: I don't know. Part of me thinks the kid's right. He asks what he's done to deserve this. He wants to stay here, fine. Let's leave him and go home. But then another part of me thinks, what if by some miracle we stay, then actually make it out of here. Someday we might look back on this and decide that saving Private Ryan was the one decent thing we were able to pull out of this whole godawful, ****ty mess. Like you said, Captain, maybe we do that, we all earn the right to go home.

*Captain Miller*: Earn this.

*Captain Miller*: James Francis Ryan of Iowa? 
*Private Ryan*: Yes, sir. Paton, Iowa, that's correct. What is this about? 
*Captain Miller*: Your brothers were killed in combat. 
*Private Ryan*: Which - Which ones? 
*Captain Miller*: All of them.

*Sergeant Horvath*: You don't know when to shut up; you don't know HOW to shut up!

*Sergeant Horvath*: Stars. 
*Lieutenant Dewindt*: Yeah, Brigadier General Amend, deputy commander, 101st. Some ******* genius had the great idea of welding a couple of steel plates onto our deck to keep the general safe from ground fire. Unfortunately, they forgot to tell me about it until we were just getting airborne. Well, that's like trying to fly a freight train. OK? Gross overload. Trim characteristics all shot to hell. I nearly broke both my arms trying to keep her level. And when- and when we released, you know I cut as hard as I could, tried to gain some altitude and still keep her from stalling. We came down like a ******* meteor. And that is how we ended up. And the others, they stopped easy enough OK, though, you know? We were just-we were just too **** heavy, you know? The grass was wet, downward slope and all. 22 guys dead. 
*Captain Miller*: All that for a general? 
*Lieutenant Dewindt*: One man. 
*Private Reiben*: Lot of that going around.

*Private Reiben*: I got a bad feeling about this one. 
*Captain Miller*: When was the last time you felt good about anything?

*Captain Miller*: Well when I think of home, I... I think of something specific. I think of my, my hammock in the backyard or my wife pruning the rosebushes in a pair of my old work gloves. 
*Private Ryan*: This, this one night, two of my brothers came and woke me up in the middle of the night. And they said they had a surprise for me. So they took me to the barn up in the loft and there was my oldest brother, Dan, with Alice, Alice Jardine. I mean, picture a girl who just took a nosedive from the ugly tree and hit every branch coming down. And... and Dan's got his shirt off and he's working on this bra and he's tryin to get it off and all of a sudden Shawn just screams out, "Danny you're a young man, don't do it!" And so Alice Jardine hears this and she screams and she jumps up and she tries to get running out of the barn but she's still got this shirt over her head. She goes running right into the wall and knocks herself out. So now Danny's just so mad at us. He, he starts coming after us, but... but at the same time Alice is over there unconscious. He's gotta wa... , wake her up. So he grabs her by a leg and he's drag, dragging her. At the same time he picks up a shovel. And he's going after Shawn, and Shawn's saying, "What are you trying to hit me for? I just did you a favor!" And so this makes Dan more angry. He tries to swing this thing, he looses the shovel, goes outta his grasp and hits a kerosene lantern; the thing explodes, the whole barn almost goes up because of this thing. That was it. That was the last, that was, Dan went off to basic the next day. That was the last night the four of us were together. That was two years ago. Tell me about your wife and those rosebushes? 
*Captain Miller*: No, no that one I save just for me.

*Captain Miller*: It's like finding a needle in a stack of needles.

*Captain Miller*: He better be worth it. He better go home and cure a disease, or invent a longer-lasting light bulb.

*Captain Miller*: You see, when... when you end up killing one your men, you see, you tell yourself it happened so you could save the lives of two or three or ten others. Maybe a hundred others. Do you know how many men I've lost under my command? 
*Sergeant Horvath*: How many? 
*Captain Miller*: Ninety-four. But that means I've saved the lives of ten times that many, doesn't it? Maybe even 20, right? Twenty times as many? And that's how simple it is. That's how you... that's how you rationalize making the choice between the mission and the man.

*Private Reiben*: You wouldn't shoot the kraut and now you're gonna shoot me? 
*Sergeant Horvath*: He's better than you.

*Sergeant Horvath*: This time the mission is the man.

*Captain Miller*: I'm a schoolteacher. I teach English composition... in this little town called Adley, Pennsylvania. The last eleven years, I've been at Thomas Alva Edison High School. I was a coach of the baseball team in the springtime. Back home, I tell people what I do for a living and they think well, now that figures. But over here, it's a big, a big mystery. So, I guess I've changed some. Sometimes I wonder if I've changed so much my wife is even going to recognize me, whenever it is that I get back to her. And how I'll ever be able to tell her about days like today. Ah, Ryan. I don't know anything about Ryan. I don't care. The man means nothing to me. It's just a name. But if... You know if going to Rumelle and finding him so that he can go home. If that earns me the right to get back to my wife, then that's my mission. 
[_to Private Reiben_] 
*Captain Miller*: You want to leave? You want to go off and fight the war? All right. All right. I won't stop you. I'll even put in the paperwork. I just know that every man I kill the farther away from home I feel.

*Captain Miller*: Sometimes I wonder if I've changed so much, my wife is even gonna recognize me whenever it is I get back to her, and how I'll ever be able to, tell about days like today. Ahh, Ryan. I don't know anything about Ryan, I don't care. The man means nothing to me; he's just a name. But if, you know, if going to Rem"al, and finding him so he can go home, if that earns me the right to get back to my wife, well then, then that's my mission.

*Captain Miller*: Things have taken a turn for the surreal.

*Private Ryan*: Picture a girl who took a nosedive from the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.

[_Being told he can go home_] 
*Private Ryan*: Hell, these guys deserve to go home as much as I do. They've fought just as hard. 
*Captain Miller*: Is that what I'm supposed to tell your mother when she gets another folded American flag? 
*Private Ryan*: You can tell her that when you found me, I was with the only brothers I had left. And that there was no way I was deserting them. I think she'd understand that.

*Captain Miller*: [_weakly mutters something_] 
*Private Ryan*: [_leans in closer_] What, sir? 
*Captain Miller*: James, earn this... earn it.

*Captain Hamill*: You got to take Caen so you can take Saint Lo. 
*Captain Miller*: You've got to take Saint Lo to take Valognes. 
*Captain Hamill*: Valognes you got Cherbourg. 
*Captain Miller*: Cherbourg you got Paris. 
*Captain Hamill*: Paris you got Berlin. 
*Captain Miller*: And then that big boat home.

[_Miller purposely draws fire_] 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Captain, if your mother saw you do that, she'd be very upset. 
*Captain Miller*: I thought *you* were my mother.

*Private Reiben*: What's the saying? "If God's on our side, who the hell could be on theirs?" 
*Upham*: "If God is for us, who could be against us?" 
*Private Reiben*: Yeah, what'd I say?

[_Arguing about whether or not to attack the radio nest_] 
*Mellish*: I'm just saying, this seems like an unnecessary risk considering our objective, sir. 
*Captain Miller*: Our objective is to win the war.

*Captain Miller*: Keep the sand out of your weapons. Keep those actions clear. I'll see you on the beach.

*Captain Miller*: [_Approaching the beach_] Port side stick, starboard side stick, move fast and clear those murder holes. 
*Sergeant Horvath*: I wanna see plenty of beach between men. Five men is a juicy opportunity, one man's a waste of ammo. 
*Captain Miller*: Keep the sand out of your weapons, keep those actions clear. I'll see you on the beach.

*Captain Miller*: [_shouting_] Bangalores, clear the shingle. 
*Private*: Fire in the hole. 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Fire in the hole. 
*Private*: Fire in the hole. 
*Private*: [_lights his bangalore_] 
*Medic Wade*: Fire in the hole. 
[_Bangalors blow up and the barbed wire is gone_]

*Captain Miller*: COVERING FIRE!

*Medic Wade*: We stopped the bleeding! We stopped the bleeding! 
[_a bullet hits the patient in the head_] 
*Medic Wade*: ****! Just give us a ******* chance you son of a *****! You son of a ******* cocksucker!

[_Srgt. Horvath just got shot for the third time_] 
*Captain Miller*: Mike, Are you all right? 
*Sergeant Horvath*: I just got the wind knocked out of me. I'm fine!

[_talking about how to disable the tanks_] 
*Captain Miller*: You take a standard G.I sock, cram it with as much Composition B as it can hold, rig up a simple fuse, the coat the whole thing with axel grease. Now when you throw it, it should stick. Its a bomb that sticks, its a "sticky bomb". Think of a better way to knock out the tracks, I'm all ears. 
*Private Reiben*: This is great, now we gotta surrender our socks.

*Corporal Upham*: [_Wade lying down, shivering with pain and anguish, after being shot through the stomach_] Tell us what to do... tell us how to fix you. 
*Captain Miller*: What can we do Wade? Tell us what to do. 
*Medic Wade*: [_Wade still shivering_] I could use some... I could use a little Morphine. 
*Captain Miller*: [_Capt. Miller to Sergeant Horvath_] Okay... Give it to him... Give it him!

*Captain Miller*: I just know that every man I kill, the farther away from home I feel.

*Captain Miller*: Back home, when I'd tell people what I do for a living, they'd think, "Well, yeah, that figures." But over here, it's a... a big mystery. So I guess I've changed some.

*Private Ryan*: Uh sir? Where am I to be during all this? 
*Captain Miller*: No more than two feet away from me. And that's not negotiable.

*Private Reiben*: [_shouts at Private Ryan_] Hey *******! Two of our guys died trying to find you all right?

*Captain Miller*: Get your gear. Let's go. 
[_Reiben stays put_] 
*Sergeant Horvath*: You heard him, gear up. Your captain just gave you an order. 
*Private Reiben*: Yeah, like the one he gave to take this machine gun. That was a real doosey, wasn't it? 
[_walks over to Miller_] 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Soldier, you are way out of line! 
*Private Reiben*: Yes sir, that was one hell of a call coming to take this nest, but hell, we only lost one of our guys going for it. That's right, I hope Mama Ryan's real ****'n happy knowing that Little Jimmy's life is a little bit more important than two of our guys! But then again we haven't found him yet have we? Have we?

*Sergeant Horvath*: That's quite a view. 
*Captain Miller*: Yes it is. Quite a view.

*Lieutenant Dewindt*: FUBAR. 
*Private Reiben*: FUBAR. 
*Sergeant Horvath*: FUBAR. 
*Captain Miller*: FUBAR 
*Private Jackson*: Y'all got that right. 
*Corporal Upham*: I looked up "fubar" in the German dictionary and there's no fubar in here.

*Corporal Upham*: Caparzo, is it? 
*Private Caparzo*: Hey Corporal, drop dead! 
*Corporal Upham*: Got you. 
*Private Caparzo*: And another thing, every time you salute the Captain, you make him a target for the Germans. Do us a favor. Don't do it. Especially when I'm standing next to him, capisci? 
*Corporal Upham*: Uh, capisci.

*Private Jackson*: I wouldn't venture out there fellas. This sniper's got talent.

*Private Reiben*: You know what that song reminds me of? It reminds me of Mrs. Rachel Troubowitz and what she said to me the day I left for basic. 
*Mellish*: What, don't touch me? 
*Private Reiben*: No, Mrs. Rachel Troubowitz was our super's wife. She comes into my mom's shop to try on a few things, all right? And she's easily like a uh, a 44 double E. These things are massive. And I've got her convinced that she's like a 42D, all right. So we're in the dressing room, she's trying to squeeze into this side cut, silk ribbonned, triple panel girdle with the uh, shelf-lift brassiere and it's beautiful because she's just pouring outta this thing, you know? It's beautiful. And she sees me and she can tell I got a hard on the size of the statue of liberty, all right? And she says to me, "Richard, calm down." And she says, "Now when you're over there, if you see anything that upsets you, if you're ever scared, I want you to close your eyes and think of these. You understand?" So I said, "Yes, ma'am."

*Captain Miller*: James Francis Ryan from Iowa? 
*Private Ryan*: Yes sir. How'd you guess that?

[_last lines_] 
*Old James Ryan*: Tell me I have led a good life. 
*Ryan's Wife*: What? 
*Old James Ryan*: Tell me I'm a good man. 
*Ryan's Wife*: You *are*.

*Gen. George C. Marshall*: That boy is alive. We are gonna send somebody to find him. And we are gonna get him the Hell... outta there.

*Captain Miller*: Whose goin' left? 
*Private Jackson*: I'll do it. I'll go left.

*Medic Wade*: Actually, the trick to falling asleep is trying to stay awake. 
*Mellish*: How is that, Wade? 
*Medic Wade*: Well, when my mother was an intern, she used to work late through the night... sleep through the day. So the only time we'd ever get to talk about anything is when she'd get home. So what I... I used to do, I used to lie in my bed and try to stay awake as long as I could, but it never worked 'cause... 'cause the harder I'd try, the faster I'd fall asleep. 
*Private Reiben*: Yeah well, that wouldn't have mattered none in my house. My ma, she would've come home, shook me awake, chatted me up 'til dawn. I swear that woman was never too tired to talk. 
*Mellish*: That was probably the only time she could get a word in.

*Medic Wade*: Only thing is, sometimes she'd come home early, and I'd pretend to be asleep 
*Mellish*: Who, your mom? 
*Medic Wade*: Yeah. She'd stand in the doorway looking at me... and I'd just keep my eyes shut. And I knew she just wanted to find out about my day - that she came home early... just to talk to me. And I still wouldn't move... I'd still pretend to just be asleep. I don't know why I did that.

*Captain Miller*: [_to the squad while pointing at Caparzo's dead body_] THIS is why we don't pick up children!

*Corporal Upham*: "Theirs is not to reason why, theirs is but to do or die." 
*Mellish*: La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la. What the **** is that supposed to mean?

*Corporal Upham*: "War educates the senses, calls into action the will, perfects the physical constitution, brings men into such swift and close collision in critical moments that man measures man." 
*Captain Miller*: I guess that's Emerson's way of finding the bright side.

*Steamboat Willie*: Please, I like America! Fancy schmancy! What a cinch! Go fly a kite! Cat got your tongue! Hill of beans! Betty Boop, what a dish. Betty Grable, nice gams. 
*Steamboat Willie*: singing: I say can you see! I say can you see! I... I say... 
*Steamboat Willie*: **** Hitler. **** Hitler!

[_talking about Capt. Miller_] 
*Corporal Upham*: Reiben, so you even know where he went to school? 
*Private Reiben*: Cap'n didn't go to school, they assembled him at OSC outta spare body parts of dead GIs. 
*Private Caparzo*: You gotta pay attention to detail, I know exactly where he's from and I know exactly what he did 'cuz I pay attention to detail. 
*Private Jackson*: Hey, Upham, careful you don't step in the ********!

*Gen. George C. Marshall*: My dear Mrs Ryan: It's with the most profound sense of joy that I write to inform you your son, Private James Ryan, is well and, at this very moment, on his way home from European battlefields. Reports from the front indicate James did his duty in combat with great courage and steadfast dedication, even after he was informed of the tragic loss your family has suffered in this great campaign to rid the world of tyranny and oppresion. I take great pleasure in joining the Secretary of War, the men and women of the U.S. Army, and the citizens of a grateful nation in wishing you good health and many years of happiness with James at your side. Nothing, not even the safe return of a beloved son, can compensate you, or the thousands of other American families, who have suffered great loss in this tragic war. I might share with you some words which have sustained me through long, dark nights of peril, loss, and heartache. And I quote: "I pray that our Heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the alter of freedom." -Abraham Lincoln. Yours very sincerely and respectfully, George C. Marshall, General, Chief of Staff.

*Captain Miller*: Private, I'm afraid I have some bad news for ya. Well, there isn't any real easy way to say this, so, uh, so I'll just say it. Your brothers are dead. We have, uh, orders to come get you, 'cause you're going home. 
*Pvt. James Frederick, Ryan*: [_starts sobbing_] Oh, my God, my brothers are dead. I was gonna take 'em fishing when we got home. How - How did they die? 
*Captain Miller*: They were killed in action. 
*Pvt. James Frederick, Ryan*: No, that can't be. They're both - That... That can't be. My brothers are still in grammar school. 
*Captain Miller*: You're James Ryan? 
*Pvt. James Frederick, Ryan*: Yeah. 
*Captain Miller*: James Francis Ryan from Iowa? 
*Pvt. James Frederick, Ryan*: James Frederick Ryan, Minnesota. 
[_the whole crew looks embarrassed_] 
*Pvt. James Frederick, Ryan*: Well, does that - does that mean my brothers are OK? 
*Captain Miller*: Yeah, I'm sure they're fine.

*Mellish*: ****ed up beyond all recognition. 
*Upham*: FUBAR.

*Sergeant Horvath*: Maybe I should go up the middle, sir. 
*Captain Miller*: The way you run? I don't think so. 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Maybe I should go up the left, sir. 
*Captain Miller*: Maybe you should shut up!

*Sergeant Horvath*: Why don't you just hand 'em blindfolds, Captain? 
*Captain Miller*: All we can do here is die.

[_first lines_] 
*Ryan's son*: [_running to comfort his father_] Dad? 
[_flashback to D-Day_] 
*LCVP pilot*: Clear the ramp! Thirty seconds. God be with ya!

*Private*: They're killing us and we don't have a ****in' chance and that's not fair.

*Private*: Don't shoot! Let them burn!

*Captain Miller*: This is all? That's all that've made it? 
*Sergeant Horvath*: We're scattered pretty bad, sir. There's bound to be more of us. 
*Captain Miller*: Not enough, this is not enough. 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Dog One-It's got to be the cut on the right, or is it the one on the left, ****! 
*Captain Miller*: No, no. Vierville is to the west of us, so this is Dog One.

*Sergeant Horvath*: We're in business!

*Captain Miller*: [_after Reiben courageously saves Ryan from being hit by a tank shell_] . RYAN! 
[_run to the building Reiben pulled Ryan behind_] 
*Captain Miller*: Ryan. 
*Private Ryan*: [_to Reiben, who is sitting on Ryan_] Get off of me! 
*Captain Miller*: Are you all right? 
*Private Ryan*: Uhh! GET OFF OF ME! 
*Private Reiben*: Yeah. I'm fine too Captain. Thanks.

*Mellish*: [_as a column of German prisoners passes by_] Juden. 
[_pauses_] 
*Mellish*: Juden. 
[_pauses_] 
*Mellish*: Juden! 
*Mellish*: [_shows star of David necklace to prisoners_] I'm Juden, you know? 
[_pauses_] 
*Mellish*: Juuuuuuuuuuuuden!

*Mellish*: [_as a column of German prisoners passes by_] Juden. 
[_pauses_] 
*Mellish*: Juden. 
[_pauses_] 
*Mellish*: Juden! 
*Mellish*: [_Shows star of David necklace to prisoners_] I'm... Juden, you know? 
[_pauses_] 
*Mellish*: Juuuuuuuuuuuuden!

*Mellish*: [_to Dagwood DuselDorf_] Your father was circumcised by my rabbi, you *****!

*Parker*: [_firing machine gun_] I'm out of .30 Caliber! 
*Private Jackson*: [_lining shots_] Bleesed be the Lord my strength, which teaches my hands to the war, and my fingers to fight. 
[_fires rifle twice_] 
*Private Jackson*: My goodness and my fortress... my high tower and my Deliverer. 
[_fires rifle_] 
*Private Jackson*: My shield, and he in whom I trust 
*Private Jackson*: [_fires rifle, then to his rifle_] 
*Private Jackson*: Here you go baby. 
[_fires rifle few more times. Notices a tank has spotted them_] 
*Private Jackson*: Parker get down! 
[_the tank fires at the bell tower killing both Parker and Jackson_]

[_lining up a rifle shot_] 
*Private Jackson*: Be not Thou far from me, O Lord.

[_lining up a rifle shot_] 
*Private Jackson*: Blessed be the Lord my strength, which teaches my hands to war, and my fingers to fight.

[_lining up a rifle shot_] 
*Private Jackson*: My goodness, and my fortress; my high tower, and my deliverer; my shield, and he in whom I trust.

[_lining up a rifle shot_] 
*Private Jackson*: O my God, I trust in thee: let me not be ashamed, let not my enemies triumph over me.

*Captain Miller*: [_on Omaha Beach_] Bangalors up the line!Bagalors up the line! 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Heads up, bangers comin' your way. 
*Private Caparzo*: [_a soldier's helmet is struck by a bullet and he then takes it off_] Jesus, lucky bastard. 
[_the other soldier is then shot in the head and falls dead_]

*Old James Ryan*: [_addressing Capt. Miller's grave_] My family is with me today. They wanted to come with me. To be honest with you, I wasn't sure how I'd feel coming back here. Every day I think about what you said to me that day on the bridge. I tried to live my life the best that I could. I hope that was enough. I hope that, at least in your eyes, I've earned what all of you have done for me. 
*Ryan's Wife*: James?... 
[_looking at headstone_] 
*Ryan's Wife*: Captain John H Miller. 
*Old James Ryan*: Tell me I have led a good life. 
*Ryan's Wife*: What? 
*Old James Ryan*: Tell me I'm a good man. 
*Ryan's Wife*: You are. 
[_walks away_] 
*Old James Ryan*: [_stands back and salutes_]

*Paratrooper Mandelsohn*: We missed our drop zone by about 20 miles, ended up way over by Bumville or some **** place.

*Mellish*: [_shouting_] Upham! Upham! Ammo goddamn it!

*Private*: [_shouting and under intense fire_] What's the rallying point? 
*Captain Miller*: Anywhere but here!

*Private Reiben*: [_after staring at Caparzo's dead body_] **** Ryan.

*Captain Miller*: This Ryan better be worth it. He'd better go home and cure some disease or invent a longer-lasting lightbulb or something. 'Cause the truth is, I wouldn't trade 10 Ryans for one Vecchio or one Caparzo. 
*Sergeant Horvath*: Amen.

*Upham*: So where are you from, Captain? What'd you do before the war? 
*Captain Miller*: What's the pool up to? 
*Upham*: [_chuckles_] Uh... up over three hundred, sir. 
*Captain Miller*: Well, when it gets up to five hundred, I'll give you the answers and we'll split the money. How about that? 
*Upham*: Well, if that's the way you feel sir, then I feel it's my duty and your command to suggest that we wait until it gets up to a thousand, sir. 
*Captain Miller*: [_pause_] What if we don't live that long? 
*Upham*: [_makes a show of considering_] Five hundred? 
*Captain Miller*: Five hundred would be good, yeah. Get some sleep Corporal. 
*Upham*: Yes, sir.

*Mellish*: ****ed up beyond all recognition. 
*Upham*: [_Thinks for a moment_] FUBAR!

*Lt. Col. Anderson*: What about *our* casualties? 
*Captain Miller*: Well, the figures were, 35 dead, times two wounded. They just didn't wanna give up those 88s. 
*Lt. Col. Anderson*: It was a tough assignment, that's why you got it. 
*Captain Miller*: Yes, it was. 
*Lt. Col. Anderson*: John, I've got another one for ya... 
*Captain Miller*: Yes, Sir. 
*Lt. Col. Anderson*: This one's straight from the top...


----------



## Culo Malo (Nov 26, 2009)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.

_Jules_ ~ Pulp Fiction


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

The Funniest movie ever, Blazin' Saddles.

"Somebodys gotta go back and get a **** load of dimes!"
At the toll booth in the desert....

Too Many others to list..


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

Say hello to my little friend. Scarface


----------



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

*Dundee*

that's not a knife...THIS is a knife!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Tombstone Doc Holliday, "I'm your huckleberry"


Why Johnny Ringo...Looks like somebody just walked over your grave.

Fight's not with you Holiday...I was just foolin about.

I wasn't...play for blood...remember...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Jaws*

We're going to need a bigger boat...


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

"Are you going to bark all day little doggie or are you going to bite?" Michael Madsen, Resevoir Dogs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Some People just need Killing. Clay Pidgeons. Best Movie never saw==Vince Vaughn, Joaquin Phoenix, Jeanine Guarafilio.. Check it out out. rs


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

*Princess Leia*: Why, you stuck up, half-witted, scruffy-looking Nerf herder. 
*Han Solo*: Who's scruffy-looking?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Peter Clemenza: "Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."


Will Munny: "Well, you sure killed the hell outta that fella today."


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tell my mother I love her.

But Llewelyn, your mother’s dead.

Then I’ll tell her myself.

- No Country For Old Men


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Strange Brew.......

It's my last one......Go......Go.....It's a Jelly.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This movie has the best quotes of all time! At 3:55 is the best one and 6:12 . I dont think there is another movie that can touch it.






.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

"Your boys might get me in a rush, but now before I make your head into a canoe, you got that Ike."

Tombstone.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

You all know me. You know how I earn a livin'. I'll catch this bird for ya, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish! Not like goin' down to the pond chasing bluegills or tommycats. This shark will swallow you whole. Shakin'. Tenderizin'. Down you go. Now we got to do it quick. That'll bring back the tourists and it'll put all your businesses on a payin' basis. But it's not gonna be pleasant. I value my neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, Chief. I'll find him for three, but I'll catch him and kill him for ten. You've got to make up your minds. Gonna stay alive and ante up? Or want to play it cheap, be on welfare the whole winter. I don't want no volunteers. I don't want no mates. There's too many captains on this island. $10,000 dollars for me by myself. For that, you get the head, the tail, the whole **** thing


----------



## baykruzer (May 22, 2004)

Micky Rooney- Here ya go boys, you can eat these with the skins on em.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Fletch

I'm afraid I'm gonna have to pull rank on you. I didn't want to have to do this. I'm with the Mattress Police. There are no tags on these mattresses. 


Can I borrow your towel for a sec? My car just hit a water buffalo. 


Hey! It's all ball bearings nowadays. Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads. And I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*Jeff Spicoli*: All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buds, and I'm fine

Make up your mind, dude, is he gonna chit or is he gonna kill us?

That was my skull! I'm so wasted


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I want rustlers, cutthroats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperadoes, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con-men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglars, horse thieves, bull-*****, train robbers, bank robbers, a**-kickers, sh**-kickers, and Methodists!

Harvey Korman as Hedley Lamarr in blazing saddles


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

"Thats what I love about High School chicks; I keep getting older, they stay the same."


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Terence Mann
Ray, people will come Ray. They'll come to Iowa for reasons they can't even fathom. They'll turn up your driveway not knowing for sure why they're doing it. They'll arrive at your door as innocent as children, longing for the past. Of course, we won't mind if you look around, you'll say. It's only $20 per person. They'll pass over the money without even thinking about it: for it is money they have and peace they lack. And they'll walk out to the bleachers; sit in shirtsleeves on a perfect afternoon. They'll find they have reserved seats somewhere along one of the baselines, where they sat when they were children and cheered their heroes. And they'll watch the game and it'll be as if they dipped themselves in magic waters. The memories will be so thick they'll have to brush them away from their faces. People will come Ray. The one constant through all the years, Ray, has been baseball. America has rolled by like an army of steamrollers. It has been erased like a blackboard, rebuilt and erased again. But baseball has marked the time. This field, this game: it's a part of our past, Ray. It reminds of us of all that once was good and it could be again. Oh... people will come Ray. People will most definitely come. 

Moonlight Graham
Well, you know I... I never got to bat in the major leagues. I would have liked to have had that chance. Just once. To stare down a big league pitcher. To stare him down, and just as he goes into his windup, wink. Make him think you know something he doesn't. That's what I wish for. Chance to squint at a sky so blue that it hurts your eyes just to look at it. To feel the tingling in your arm as you connect with the ball. To run the bases - stretch a double into a triple, and flop face-first into third, wrap your arms around the bag. That's my wish, Ray Kinsella. That's my wish. And is there enough magic out there in the moonlight to make this dream come true? 

Ray Kinsella
Hey... Dad? 
"You wanna have a catch?"


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

And now *you* understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all... your fault, my fault, nobody's fault... it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off. 

You can call me Dad, you can call me Father, you can call me Jacob and you can call me Jake. You can call me a dirty old son-of-a-biotch, but if you EVER call me Daddy again, I'll finish this fight.

jake's son: Do this, do that! I'm gonna do whatever I want! 
jake's friend: You do what he tells you, every time he tells you and we might come through this alive! Might even save the boy. Otherwise you're gonna get yourself killed. Don't matter to me, but you'll probably get him killed too, and that does. 

Big Jake-


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

True Grit

Goudy...I believe you testified that you backed away from old man Wharton? 

Rooster Cogburn....Yes, sir. 

Goudy....Which direction were you going? 

Rooster Cogburn....Backward. I always go backward when I'm backin' away


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

*Josey Wales*: When I get to likin' someone, they ain't around long. 
*Lone Watie*: I notice when you get to DISlikin' someone they ain't around for long neither.

*Josey Wales*: Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?

*Lone Watie*: We thought about it for a long time, "Endeavor to persevere." And when we had thought about it long enough, we declared war on the Union.

*Lone Watie*: I didn't surrender, but they took my horse and made him surrender. They have him pulling a wagon up in Kansas I bet.

*Jamie*: I wish we had time to bury them fellas. 
*Josey Wales*: To hell with them fellas. Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

This was pretty funny from Usual Suspects.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

John Wayne in True Grit (when the girl swims the river on her horse) 

"By God, she reminds me of me"


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Peppers: Yeah, it is cool. They say it can puncture the skin of a rhino from... 
Frank: [Frank shoots himself in the neck with the dart] 
Peppers: YES! That's awesome! 
Frank: What? 
Peppers: You just took one in the jugular, man. 
Frank: What? I did. 
[feeling his neck] 
Peppers: YES! 
Frank: Oh my god. Is this bad? Is this bad? 
Peppers: You better pull that **** out man. That **** is not cool. 
Frank: Wait. What? Pull what out? 
Peppers: You got a ******* dart in your neck man. 
Frank: [laughing] You're... you're crazy man. I like you, but you're crazy.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

*Col. Jessep*: Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a **** what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## reelred (Aug 23, 2005)

*lonesome dove- robert duvall as gus McCrae*

whats this world coming to when a whore wont give a man a poke on credit:headknock


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

*Norm greetings from Cheers*

Have you ever wished you could remember Norm's greetings on Cheers?

"What's shaking Norm?" 
"All four cheeks & a couple of chins."

"What's new Normie?" 
"Terrorists, Sam. They've taken over my stomach and they're demanding beer."

"What'd you like Normie?" 
"A reason to live. Give me another beer."

"What'll you have Normie?" 
"Well, I'm in a gambling mood Sammy. I'll take a glass of whatever comes out of that tap." 
"Looks like beer, Norm." 
"Call me Mister Lucky."

"Hey Norm, how's the world been treating you?" 
"Like a baby treats a diaper."

"What's the story Mr. Peterson?" 
"The Bobbsey twins go to the brewery. Let's cut to the happy ending."

"Hey Mr. Peterson, there's a cold one waiting for you." 
"I know, if she calls, I'm not here."

"Beer, Norm?" 
"Have I gotten that predictable? Good."

"What's going on Mr. Peterson?" 
"A flashing sign in my gut that says, 'Insert beer here.'"

"Whatcha up to Norm?" 
"My ideal weight if I were eleven feet tall."

"How's it going Mr. Peterson?" 
"Poor." 
"I'm sorry to hear that." 
"No, I mean pour."

"How's life treating you Norm?" 
"Like it caught me sleeping with its wife."

"Women. Can't live with 'em....pass the beer nuts."

"What's going down, Normie?" 
"My butt cheeks on that bar stool."

"Pour you a beer, Mr. Peterson?" 
"Alright, but stop me at one....make that one-thirty."

"How's it going Mr. Peterson?" 
"It's a dog eat dog world, Woody & I'm wearing Milk Bone underwear."

"What's the story Norm?" 
"Boy meets beer. Boy drinks beer. Boy meets another beer."

"What's going on Mr. Peterson?" 
"The question is what's going in Mr. Peterson? A beer please, Woody."

"Can I pour you a beer Mr. Peterson?" 
"A little early isn't it, Woody?" 
"For a beer?" 
"No, for stupid questions."


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i love in goin south where the guy says " im so hungry i could eat a frozen dog" cant find that clip but heres another , good movie!


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

JACK N. YOU CANNOT HANDLE THE TRUTH A FEW GOOD MEN ON THE LIGHTER SIDE SUSAN SARANDON TO NUKE:texasflag IN BULL DURHAM YOU HAVE GOT TO BREATHE THROUGH YOUR EYELIDS


----------



## Captgrant (Feb 10, 2008)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Peppers: Yeah, it is cool. They say it can puncture the skin of a rhino from...
> Frank: [Frank shoots himself in the neck with the dart]
> Peppers: YES! That's awesome!
> Frank: What?
> ...


Hahaha...I forgot about Old School. Good one.

From Lonesome Dove:
Gus McRae:
"By God Woodrow, it's not dying I'm talking about, it's living!"


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*The Hangover*

*Sid (Jeffrey Tambor):* "Remember, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. Except for Herpes. That $%&# will come back with you."

*Alan:* "That's right. You better walk on. I'll hit an old man in public."

*Doug (Justin Bartha):* "Tracy did mention we shouldn't let him gamble. Or drink too much."

*Phil:* "Jesus, he's like a gremlin. Comes with instructions and s--t."

*Alan:* "Well maybe we should tell that to Rain Man&#8230;because he practically bankrupted a casino, and he was a retard."

*Alan:* "Hey, guys. You ready to let the dogs out?"

*Alan:* "I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack."

*Alan:* (Responding to finding a baby in the closet) "Check its collar or something."

*Stu (Ed Helms):* "I look like a nerdy hillbilly."

*Alan:* "Tigers love pepper...they hate cinnamon."

*Dr Valsh (Matt Walsh):* (Phil asks the doctor if he knows how to get to the chapel) "I do. It's at the corner of get a map and $#%* off."

*Alan:* (Talking about burning the cop car) "Easy. You just pour kerosene over a ferret, light it on both ends, put it in." 
*Stu:* "We're in a stolen cop car with what is sure to be a missing child in the back. What part of this is cool?"
*Alan:* "I think the cop car part's pretty cool."
*Phil:* "Thank you Alan!"

*Alan:* "It would be so cool if I could breast-feed."

*Alan:* "I didn't know they gave out rings at the Holocaust."

*Stu:* "You *&%king calm down. He drugged us. I lost a tooth. I married a whore."

*Stu:* "You are literally too stupid to insult." (to Alan)

*Black Doug (Mike Epps):* "I always wondered why they were called ruffies. Cause you're more likely to end up on the floor than the roof. They should call 'em floories." 
*Alan:* "Oh, you know what? Next week's no good...the Jonas Brothers are in town. But any week after that, it's totally fine."


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Dega*: Blame is for God and small children.

(anyone remember this movie?)


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

*Stu:* "You *&%king calm down. He drugged us. I lost a tooth. I married a whore."

LMAO! I love The Hangover!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> *Dega*: Blame is for God and small children.
> 
> (anyone remember this movie?)


Yep, Papillon.. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> *Woodrow Call*: How do I know you won't start missin' your wife after about five miles and decide to quit?
> *Po Campo*: My wife is in hell; where I sent her.


Gus: "I God Woodrow, I think we found our man":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Nuther one:

"Funny ain't it? 9/10ths of the horses and all the cattle are stolen... and we used to be respected lawmen"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

another good one., " get busy living or get busy dying" The Shawshank Redemption (1994) - Memorable quotes


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Never easy said:


> Chisum!
> 
> Lots of good quotes in that movie!
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

"Badges, we don't need no stinking Badges"


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Not from a movie but from Steve Wilkos who screamed to a guest on his show:

*"I'll shove you in your own arse!"*

Of course, the officer from The Hangover pushing Alan back:

*"Not you Fat Jesus!"*

And one of my "all time" favorites movie quotes was from Forrest Whittaker in Street Kings as he ends a conversation with the Internal Affairs Division of LAPD: 

_*"Hey Captain, why don't you do the department a favor and wash your mouth out with some buckshot!"*_

-Hector


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

1. Joe Dirt: SO you're telling me, your so ingrained with white trash DNA; that your facial hair grows in on it's own all white trashy like that?

2. Dumb and Dumber: Alright who's the dead man that threw the salt shaker!

3. and a scene from Red Heat with Arnold telling about the Miranda Warning (Too Funny): 




4. Al Pacino in Heat: 




5. Chris Farely in Tommy Boy:


----------



## Drew0287 (Mar 13, 2009)

*The Hangover*

*

Stu:* "She is wearing my grandmother's Holocaust ring."
*Alan:* "I didn't know they gave out rings at the Holocaust."


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

"Get busy livin', or get busy dyin'." Red, The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

*Major League*

"Are you trying to say Jesus Christ can't hit a curveball?"

*
My Cousin Vinny*

"Did you say Yutes?"


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Young Guns - I"ll make ya famous


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Whenever "Die Hard" is edited on TV.
"Yippie Cay Ah, Mr. Faulken!"
another variation I have have seen;
"Yippie Cay Ah, Mother Goose!"

"Glenn Gary Glenn Ross"
"Coffee is for closers!"


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Momma says alligators is so eawnry because they got all them teeth and no tooth brush.....


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Weird Science..."Gimme da keys I'll drive."

Better Off Dead...."Two dollars, I want my two dollars."

Fast Times at Ridgemont High..."My brothers gonna chit, he's gonna kill us!"
"Is he gonna chit, or is he gonna kill us?"
"First he's gonna chit,then he's gonna kill us!"


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Man on Fire...

*Rayburn*: A man can be an artist... in anything, food, whatever. It depends on how good he is at it. Creasey's art is death. He's about to paint his masterpiece

*Elderly Man*: In the church, they say to forgive. 
*Creasy*: Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting.


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

10 pages and nobody has gotten the best line in a movie ever.

The Cowboys

Mr. Lightinger:
"Where to begin. I regret trifling with married women, I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards, I deplore my occasional departures from the truth, Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday Sloth. Above all, forgive me for the men I've killed in anger...and those I am about to."


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Blow

Diego: Do you have a dream, George? 
George: Well, I would if I get could get some ******* sleep.

Diego: You failed because you had the wrong dream... What do you know about Cocaine, George?


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> 1. Joe Dirt: SO you're telling me, your so ingrained with white trash DNA; that your facial hair grows in on it's own all white trashy like that?
> 
> 2. Dumb and Dumber: Alright who's the dead man that threw the salt shaker!
> 
> ...


I love that line from Joe Dirt =) I watched that over the weekend


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Hangover

Phil- "Card counting is illegal, Alan!"

Alan- "No its not. Its frowned upon...kinda like masturbating on an airplane!"

Phil- "Yea, I'm pretty sure that's illegal too!"

GlenGarry Glan Ross-

"First place...a Cadillac!"

"Second place...a set of steak knives!"

"Third place...You're Fired!"

AND..

"What the F*&% do you think you are doing?"

"Uhhh...getting coffee..."

"To hell you are...coffee is for CLOSERS!"


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

OO7 Casino Royale
Girl: If all that was left of you was your mouth and your little finger you would still be more of a man than anyone I know.
OO7: Thats because you know what I can do with my little finger.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

*James Bond*: [_laughing - after being stuck five times in the balls with a knotted rope_] Now the whole world's gonna know that you died scratching my balls!


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

*Blazing Saddles*

Scuze me while I whip this out.....


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

dying aint much of a living boy.........outlaw josie wales


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

The entire exchange between Tom Cruise and Jack Nicholson in "A Few Good Men" ending in "You G.D. right I did."


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Who gave you that black eye Mr?

No one gave it to me son, I fought for it!

-Sam Elliot in Conager (I have no idea how to spell the name of this movie)


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

"whew, water's cold....think it done shriveled my pod". Lonesome Dove

"if you will it dude, it is no dream" The Big L. 

"8 year olds dude" The Big L. 

"MAN DOWN!....where's he hit?"
"he's not shot Walter, it's a heart attack" The Big L. 

"four wolves, wandering the desert looking for strippers and cocaine" The Hangover.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Mighty fine cereal flakes, Mrs. McDonough


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

The New Guy..." You lookin at my janet?"


> "Are ya on the crank boy, are ya ridin'the white pony?" 


Varsity Blues... "Fire that fruggin' pigskin!"

> A ten, a ten, I give it a fruggin' ten!" 

Officer and a gentleman....."You see that bodacious set of tatas?" :biggrin:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

National Lampoon's Christmas vacation...Eddie is emptying his RV sewer in the gutter and the snoody neighbors come out (Todd and Margo) and eddie waves with a beer in had and says "Merry Christmas, chitter was full" That movie has some of my favorites....like the whole scene when Clark is at the mall "blousing" HAHAHAHA sooooo many good quotes in so many movies though, but that one stands out...


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

"Say When"

Tombstone...


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We're going to need a bigger boat...


It took 6 pages for that to come up on a fishing site.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

"Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of the rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters."


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

"Big Trouble in Little China" - Practically anything Kurt Russell (Jack Burton) says.

Jack Burton: When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail." 

Jack Burton: You know what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like this? 
Thunder: Who? 
Jack Burton: Jack Burton. *Me*! 

Jack Burton: Would you stop rubbing your body up against mine, because I can't concentrate when you do that.

Jack Burton: Just remember what ol' Jack Burton does when the earth quakes, and the poison arrows fall from the sky, and the pillars of Heaven shake. Yeah, Jack Burton just looks that big ol' storm right square in the eye and he says, "Give me your best shot, pal. I can take it."

Jack Burton: Okay. You people sit tight, hold the fort and keep the home fires burning. And if we're not back by dawn... call the president.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Bull Durham ..Annie.........."Would you rather I was making love to him using your name or making love to you using his name?"


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Blazing saddles*

OH No!!!! dont shoot him that will only make him mad!!!

Waco kid Talking to Sherriff Bart about Mongo


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

xtreme said:


> It took 6 pages for that to come up on a fishing site.


PG. 3

been alot of repeats, just proves how good the line was in the movie!!:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

"This **** wants to die for his country! OBLIGE HIM!"


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

History of the world..."It's good to be the king." :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Goodfellas:
"I'm a clown, I make you laugh? Laugh how? I amuse you?

WallStreet:
"Greed for lack of a better word, is good."

Hangover:
"I'll handle the baby,.....do you know how to handle a baby? Yeah, I've found one before."


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

"I'll be your huckleberry..." Doc Holiday (or at least the movie version)


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

anything from "The Hangover"


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Cannonball Run..Dom DeLuise preparing to examine Farrah Fawcett in the ambulance
"This is all I need."..:biggrin:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Animal House:

Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

"It's a good day to die"
From Little Big Man.


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

something like this: " I got teats, you wanna milk me focker?"

or "I just realized, my daughter's name will be Pamela Martha Focker!"

good posts here, I like it!


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

European Vacation..."Dad. I think he's gonna pork her."
"No Russ, he's not gonna pork her."
"He may Pork her Russ."....:biggrin:


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mad Mike said:


> Animal House:
> 
> Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!


its aout time AH was quoted...greenies to ya


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

grab a brew...dont cost nuthin...

they took the bar... the whole f**king bar...

drunk fat and stupid is no way to go thru life....


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

"I've engaged in what the federal goverment calls illegal activity but what we call just a man trying to make a living for his family by selliong moonshine liquor"
-Lt. Aldo Raines

"You know, I'm thinking of getting my bartender's liscense"
-Alan


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

"i'm gunna come at you like a spider monkey!"

"did ya motor boat her? You motor boatin son of a B, You old Sailor you"


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

OVER THE LINE.....

and basically anything else Walter Sobchek yells.


----------

